# dozer farted in the bath.



## Dirtydmc (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol! He pee'd then blew some bubbles before he pooped. Made me giggle. Just thought id share.


----------



## tora (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol! The other day my girl took a poo that was bigger than what comes out of my cats. It looked like it was a cat poo though! I figured this would be a good place to share. 
They sure can catch you off guard haha.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL so random!! Yesturday Bacardi bleched in my face, i thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Max713 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kimo seems to be a gassy one, he rips one almost every time before duecing it in the tub. 



chelvis said:


> LOL so random!! Yesturday Bacardi bleched in my face, i thought it was hilarious.


I didn't know lizards burped? Haha


----------



## chelvis (Jul 28, 2011)

I didn't know that either, he woke up and then went right back to sleep.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL you guys are gross


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 29, 2011)

lol did you see that video of that iguana in the tub??http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOwvmZSVrNU


----------



## Max713 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## Tegutalker (Jul 29, 2011)

lolololololol


----------



## Neeko (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL at that vid it was great.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 29, 2011)

That was awsome.


----------

